# How can I cover this sewing seam?



## theoddone (May 18, 2015)

I do apologize. "Seam" is likely not the proper word; but, I did not know what else to call it.

I like this little coin purse; but, as you can see on the inside, where the zipper is, you can see the black thread where it was sewn. Is there a way to cover this up? Maybe with fabric paint...? Or is there an easier method?


----------



## TJ1985 (May 18, 2015)

I'm not sure it'd be exactly easier, but you could take the purse to a store and pick a thread that color matches the zipper. Then you could stitch alongside the zipper, making sure it's held firm, and remove the black thread. Or, sew right on top of the black thread with a slightly thicker diameter than the black, hiding it that way. 

I need to qualify this by saying, I can sew on a button, usually. I'm no sewing maestro.


----------



## Sonata (May 18, 2015)

It is indeed a pretty little purse but as the stitching is on the inside I do not understand why you feel the need to cover it.  If, however, it showed on the outside when the purse is zipped, then I too would want to cover the black stitching.

I would be extremely hesitant to follow TJ's suggestion of re-stitching in a matching colour and removing the original stitching, as being so small you would have to sew it by hand.  From the look of it that zip has been machine sewn and machine stitching is usually much stronger than if done by hand.


----------



## PiP (May 18, 2015)

Fabric paint would be far the easiest option although probably not the cheapest. I think what I would do is pick up one of the lighter colours from the purse and then weave' the thread through the black cotton. Actually, fabric paint would look better LOL


----------



## Bloggsworth (May 18, 2015)

Are you wanting us to critique the piece, or have you strayed into the wrong forum?


----------



## Sonata (May 18, 2015)

PiP said:


> Fabric paint would be far the easiest option although probably not the cheapest. I think what I would do is pick up one of the lighter colours from the purse and then weave' the thread through the black cotton. Actually, fabric paint would look better LOL



PiP - those black stitches are tiny and even with the finest sewing needle I do not think it would be possible to "weave" a lighter colour thread through them.  Having done a lot of hand-sewing in the past I speak from experience.

Regarding fabric paint, TBH I do not know of it.


----------



## Ariel (Jul 7, 2015)

Maybe take some ribbon you like that coordinates well with the colors, etc and glue it over the seam?  I'm not a seamstress myself so I don't know how that'd hold up.


----------



## John_O (Jul 18, 2015)

When I see something about sewing I always think back to when I sewed a harley patch on the pant leg of a pair of jeans I had. Didn't have a machine just thread & needle. 3 hours and a pint of blood later I was so proud of that patch ! LOL


----------



## TJ1985 (Jul 18, 2015)

John_O said:


> When I see something about sewing I always think back to when I sewed a harley patch on the pant leg of a pair of jeans I had. Didn't have a machine just thread & needle. 3 hours and a pint of blood later I was so proud of that patch ! LOL



Hehe, when I have to sew on a button or mend a seam I make a mild modification to the aviation line "It's a good landing if you can walk away from it". If, after sewing on a button, I'm not too dizzy to put away my meager sewing kit then I'm very proud of myself, lol. For me, it's a good sewing job if I can survive it.


----------

